# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Tour de France 2022

## PeeHoo

Päivämäärät ovat pe 1.7. 2022 – su 24.7.2022. Kolme ensimmäistä etappia ajetaan Tanskassa. 
Vuoden 2022 kisa esitellään 14.10.2021. Esittely lienee julkinen ja joku kai osaa laittaa linkin tilaisuuteen.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tällainen(kin) huhu on liikkeellä. Tänään varmistuu.

----------


## PeeHoo

Alkoikin Suomen aikaa vasta 12.30. Pitää olla Tour-klubin jäsen että näkyy.

----------


## PeeHoo

Tällaset etapi 2022t, tarkentuu vielä.

date
route
km
type

1
2-7
Copenhagen – Copenhagen
13
ITT

2
2-7
Roskilde – Nyborg
199
flat

3
3-7
Vejle – Sønderborg
182
flat


4-7
_rest day_

4
5-7
Dunkirk – Calais



5
6-7
Lille – Arenberg

cobbles

6
7-7
Binche – Longwy



7
8-7
Tomblaine – La Planche des Belles Filles

mountains

8
9-7
Dole – Lausanne



9
10-7
Aigle – Châtel




11-7
_rest day_

10
12-7
Morzine – Megève



11
13-7
Albertville – Col du Granon

mountains

12
14-7
Briançon – Alpe d’Huez

mountains

13
15-7
Bourg d’Oissans – Saint-Étienne



14
16-7
Saint-Étienne – Mende



15
17-7
Rodez – Carcassonne




18-7
_rest day_

16
19-7
Carcassonne – Foix



17
20-7
Saint-Gaudens – Peyragudes

mountains

18
21-7
Lourdes – Hautacam

mountains

19
22-7
Castelnau-Magnoac – Cahors



20
23-7
Lacapelle-Marival – Rocamadour

ITT

21
24-7
Thoiry – Paris

flat

----------


## PeeHoo



----------


## PeeHoo

Toiseksi viimeinen etappi on aika 40 km:n aika-ajo. Siinä järjestellään vielä sijoituksia uudelleen, enemmän ylämäkimaaleja kuin viime vuonna ja reitti käy neljässä maassa.
Miltä reitti aikuttaa?

----------


## Kampinalle

Aika-ajo ennen Pariisietappia on aina hyvä ratkaisu kokonaiskisan jännitystä ajatellen.

----------


## kukavaa

Ei ajeta Mettää Arenbergissä, se on vittuilua.

----------


## jaksu

Ei 2022 vuonnakaan TTT.

----------


## OJ

Ai Ai!!! Yksi etapin maali on mun "vanhoilla huudeilla", eli joutuu ihan tosissaan harkitsemaan kesäloman suuntaamista Ranskaan(kin). Tähän se GIF missä seteleillä on siivet ja ne lentää poispäin.

----------


## kmruuska

Kuudes etappi päättyy Longwyyn mikä on tuossa kivenheiton päässä rajan takana. Kävi kiinnostamaan.

----------


## OJ

Nyt kun aloin tsekkailemaan tarkemmin, niin pystyisi pienellä reissaamisella tsekkaamaan 19. ja 20. etapin. Jos oikeen lähtisi revittelemään, niin voisi kammeta pyreneille vaikka 18. etappia katsomaan.

----------


## Silver

Etapit 18 ja 19 ovat kesän ohjemassa.

----------


## HXX1100H

Bourg d Oisansissa  9-16.7 ,   ohjelmassa ainakin 12 ja 13 etapit. Motolla liikkeellä joten mahdollisesti  1-2 muutakin etappia. Maantiepyörien vuokraaminen  viikoksi oli haasteellista mutta onnistui kuitenkin.

----------


## Silver

Vuokrasin etapille 18 sähkömaasturin. Sillä toivottavasti pääsen hyville katselupaikoille. Onko muita samoilla kulmilla 20-21.7.?

----------


## töpseli

Meidän olisi tarkoitus mennä katsomaan etapit 11&12 Col du Grano ja Huez....sitä odotellessa:-)

----------


## PeeHoo

Ennakkosuosikit Twitterissä.

----------


## Firlefanz

Tasan kuukausi aikaa!

Sunnuntaina starttaa Critérium du Dauphiné ja seuraavana sunnuntaina Tour de Suisse, joten maantipyöräilyn ystäville riittää mielenkiintoista seurattavaa kesäkuussakin. (Niltä joita kiinnostavat enemmän kirimiesten ja klassikkokuskien edesottamukset kiinnostanevat enemmän ZLM Tour ja Baloise Belgium Tour.)


Minua itseäni kiinnostaa kahden slovenialaisen ja heidän tiimiensä keskinäisen mittelön ohella myös se miten monet entiset suuruudet tai lupauksiksi jääneet tai vasta huipun tuntumaan nousseet ajajat pärjäävät. Ja suomalaisesta näkökulmasta kun katselee, erityisesii se nouseeko Israel - Premium Tech varsin surkean alkukauden jälkeen nousemaan sille tasolle että se olisi jonkinlainen tekijä joukkueen tähtiajajille sopivilla etapeilla ja että se onnistuisi keräämään tarpeeksi UCI-pisteitä säilyäkseen WorldTeam-tasolla.

----------


## PeeHoo

*Oddcheckerin mukaan veronlyöntikertoinet heikoimmasta kertoimesta alkaen.*

1  Tadej Pogacar

2  Primoz Roglic
3  Jonas Vingegaard
4  Daniel Martinez
5  Enric Mas Nicolau
6  Geraint Thomas
7  Wout Van Aert
8  Egan Bernal
9  Richard Carapaz
10 Adam Yates
11 Joao Almeida
12 Jack Haig
13 Alexander Vlasov
14 Mikel Landa
15 Miguel Angel Lopez
16 David Gaudu
17 Romain Bardet
18 Nairo Quintana
19 Simon Yates
20 Rigoberto Uran
21 Thibaut Pinot
22 Sepp Kuss
23 Tom Pidcock

----------


## plr

Aika korkealla vedonlyönnissä Egan Bernal ottaen huomioon, että alkuvuodesta oli pahassa onnettomuudessa. Onko EB jo kisakunnossa tai yleensäkään osallistumassa TdF:een?

----------


## JTJ

Niin, ehkä Ineos ei lähde viiden kapteenin taktiikalla  :Hymy:  Pogacar ja Mas on näköjään ainoat kympin joukossa Jumbon ja Ineosin ulkopuolelta. Wout van Aert on myös yllättävän korkealla listalla.

----------


## huotah

Kaikki etapit yhdessä kuvassa.


Sama isona: https://i.postimg.cc/HkTqjcVF/Td-F-2022-stages.jpg

----------


## Firlefanz

Puffataan tätäkin eli the Inner Ringin Tour de France Guidea: lähes kaikki oleellinen tieto löytyy nopeasti sivulta https://inrng.com/tour/

Heinäkuussa sitten Preview kaikille etapeille, usein myös lyhyt arvio/kommentti edellispäivästä.


PS Muita vastaavia on tietysti lukuisia, mutta inrng on oikeastaan ehdoton suosikkini. 

feltet.dk on sitten vähän perusteellisemman tiedon lähde, josta löytyvät suosikkien, tähtien ja outsidereiden esittelyt ja asiantuntevat arviot heidän mahdollisuuksistaan ja spekulaatiot joukkueiden tavoitteista ja taktiikasta niiden totetuttamiseksi niin ennen kisan alkua kuin kunkin osuuden Optakteissa, joista löytyy myös graafiset esitykset reitistä, nousuista ja viimeisistä kilometreistä. Jokaista etappia tuoditaan sitten jälkeenpäin varsin näkemyksellisesti Analysissä.  

(Tanskan kieli on tietysti jonkinlainen kynnys ja senkin jälkeen vielä pieni haaste, mutta kaikkeahan ei tarvitse ymmärtää ja kuvat kertoisivat tarpeeksi vaikka teksti olisi hepreaa...)

----------


## Silver

Miten Peter Sagan mahtaa pärjätä TDF:llä?
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...jXsJBRVq2S5K-f

----------


## PeeHoo

Chris Froome on mukana Tourilla ja yrittää Cyclingnewsin mukaan voittaa jonkun etapin. Ilmeisesti kunto on palannut hyväksi mutta kuinka hyväksi?

----------


## Firlefanz

^ Olen liian aamulaiska lukeakseni Cylingnewsin jutun, joten tyydyn kysymään mihin käsitys siitä että Froome lähtee tavoittelemaan etappivoittoa perustuu?

Joukkueen sivuilta napattuna:





> Israel – Premier Tech will also be able to rely on the strength and experience of *Chris Froome*  in the Tour de France this year. Froome has had his best season with  IPT in 2022 and the four-time winner of the Tour is now looking forward  to lining up at the world’s biggest race once again.
> _“It’s awesome to be starting my 10th Tour de France with Israel –  Premier Tech. I’ve worked exceptionally hard this year and I’m looking  forward to giving it my all. We’ve got a great group of riders in the  lineup and we can’t wait for the battle to begin in Copenhagen”_, Froome tells.



Joukkueen tavoitteista Kellun kommentoimana:





> _“In this Tour, the main priority for us is to win a stage. With  Giro d’Italia and Vuelta a España stage wins to our name, we would like  to complete the Grand Tour trifecta with a Tour de France win so it’s  certainly our main focus to begin with”_, General Manager, Kjell Carlström, explains.
> _“We also want to keep our options open and see what may be  possible in terms of fighting for a leader’s jersey like we did last  year, when we had Michael Woods fighting for the KOM jersey. However,  hunting for stages is definitely the most important goal for us in this  year’s Tour de France.
> _



https://israelpremiertech.com/ipt-li...or-stage-wins/



Oma käsitykseni on että Froomen ei odoteta tuovan kuin julkisuutta, pirteää esitystä muutaman vuorietapin loppupuolelle saakka ja kenties jonkinlaisen road captainin roolin täyttämistä eli Fuglsangin ja Woodsin tukemista tilanteiden luvussa, taktisten neuvojen antamista, joukkueen DS:n informoimista ja käytännössä kai apukuskien komentamistakin tarvittaessa.



Froomea kiinnostuneempi olen Thibaut Pinot'n paluusta, höänen edellinen GT-starttinsahan oli vuoden 2020 Vuelta, jonka hän keskeytti jo kahden osuuden jälkeen selkävaivojensa vuoksi. Häneltä voidaan varmasti odottaa ratkaisuyrityksiä joillain vuorietapeilla!

----------


## plr

Chris Froome ei ole sijoittunut yhdessäkään 2022 kisassa kymmenen parhaan joukkoon. Olisin yllättynyt, jos etappivoitto onnistuisi. Olisihan se toki hienoa, jos näin kävisi.

----------


## Firlefanz

Mistä keräsit rohkeuden muodostaa noin vahvasti valtavirrasta poikkeava käsitys Froomen nykykunnosta ja kilpailukyvystä? :Cool:  Minun yllättämisekseni riiittäisi yksinään jo se että Froome olisi yhdellä ainoalla vuorietapilla minuutin sisällä voittajan ajasta - ja luulen ettei Froomelta kovin paljon parempaa odottavia löydy kovin suurta joukkoa maailanlaajuisestikaan tarkastellen.




Fuglsangin osuusvoittoakaan en odota kuin siinä vaiheessa kun hänelle on tullut se todella huono päivä ja hän onnistuu sen jälkeen pääsemään isoon hatkaan, josta vähitellen karsiutuvat ne joiden mäennnousukyky ei riitä. Jos jäljelle jääneessä ydinryhmässä ei ole kovin kirikykyisiä ajajia (ja jos pääjoukko on sinä päivänä päättänyt antaa hatkan viedä voiton), Fuglsangilla on mahdollisuudet saada uransa ensimmäinen TdF-voitto.

Woodsin kyvyt eivät nekään yksin riitä osuusvoittoon, tarvitaan sopivassa asennossa olevat tähdet ja etappi, jolla varsinaiset GC-kuskit eivät syystä tai toisesta tavoittele voittoa. Mutta arvioisin silti hänen mahdollisuuksiaan aavistuksen verran paremmiksi.

----------


## PeeHoo

Oddcheckerin kertoimet ovat uudessa järjestyksessä 27.6.2022:
Tadej Pogacar

Sergio Higuita

Jonas Vingegaard

Primoz Roglic

Attila Valter

Geraint Thomas

Richard Carapaz

Egan Bernal (Vielä mukana!)

Daniel Martinez

Jack Haig

Alexander Vlasov

Carlos Rodriguez

Wout Van Aert

Romain Bardet

Jakob Fuglsang

----------


## Firlefanz

Tässä ketjussa ei voi olla liikaa kuvia iloisesti hymyilevästä Chris Froomesta:



Tässä hän poseeraa Israel - Premier Techin tätä kisaa varten suunnitellussa ajoasussa, joka on samalla myös osa kampanjaa jolla on tarkoitus hankkia 300 000 euroa Ruandaan tulevaa pyörä(ily)keskusta varten.

Tykkään designisa, mutta ainahan voi olla sitä mieltä että pääväriltään sinisiä ajoasuja on liian monta ja että ne eivät televisiokuvassa aina erotu toisistaan kovin selvästi.





Tämä mies olisi monien mielestä hienoa nähdä voittajana heinäkuussakin, mutta niin sanottujen vahvojen tietojen mukaan Mark Cavendish ei tule saamaan tilaisuutta kasvattaa osuusvoittojensa määrää, ellei sitten Fabio Jakobsen satu sairastumaan tällä viikolla. Mutta joka tapauksessa Cavendish osoitti kuntoaan voittamalla selvällä tavalla uransa toisen Ison-Britannian mestaruuden sunnuntaina.

----------


## paaton

Nuo tuulet olisi kyllä jännä jostain nähdä. Tai no, nousuahan tuossa oli paljon, eli selittää miksi poga ja vinge ajoivat gannaa kovempaa.

----------


## OJ

Oli kyllä kaikinpuolin hieno Touri ja viimeinen tempo teki tehtävänsä paremmin kuin hyvin.

Onko kukaan ”yltiöromantiikasta” jauhava voorumilainen ajanut koskaan maantiekisaa? Entä maantiekisaa missä ei noin vain mennä keulille silloin kuin huvittaa? En sellaisessa kisassa missä on useampi hyvin toimiva joukkue ajamassa ykköskuskilleen? Minä en tästäkään mitään ymmärrä, mutta olen ollut ottavana osapuolena jokusen kerran kun toimivat joukkueet ovat tehneet kisaa. Niin ja kerran kävin katsomassa Porvoon Ajoja

----------


## Firlefanz

> Primoz tähtää takuulla vueltaan ja toivottavasti voittaa sen.



Mediassa (mm. yleensä sangen hyvin asioista perillä oleva Wielerflits) kerrotaan että Roglicilta olisi tarkemmissa tutkimuksissa löytynyt kaksi murtunutta selkänikamaa eli siinä heinäpaalionnettomuudessa, jossa ensimmäisenä taisi mennä nurin Caleb Ewan jonka pyörään Roglic sitten osui, tuli muitakin ja ikävämpiä vammoja kuin se sijoiltaan mennyt olkapää, jonka hän vanhastaan osasi itse laittaa paikoilleen.

Jumbo Vismalta ei ole saatu vahvistusta eikä täsmennystä, joten toivoa voi että vammasta toipuminen käy niin nopeasti että Roglic olisi ajokunnossa vajaan kuukauden päästä, mutta se voi jäädä toiveeksi.






> Jumbo on uusi ineos.



Onneksi Jumbo Visma on viihdyttävämpi tai sen taktiikka ja tapa hallita jotain etappia ylivoimaisdellaan mahdollistaa sen että kisasta tulee viihdyttävämpi. 

(Ei sillä etteikö Froomekin olisi silloin tälllöin yltänyt katsottaviin ja muistettaviin suorituksiin, mutta Sky/Ineos onnistui liian usein jäädyttämään tilanteen sellaiseksi ettei mitään tapahtunut vaikka muuten olisi kenties voinutkin.)

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Primoz tähtää takuulla vueltaan ja toivottavasti voittaa sen. Jumbo on uusi ineos.



Ymmärtääkseni tuon takia vetäytyikin Tourilta parantelemaan vammojaan jotta olisi iskussa vueltaan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paaton

> Ymmärtääkseni tuon takia vetäytyikin Tourilta parantelemaan vammojaan jotta olisi iskussa vueltaan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Niin tuosta oli juttua, mutta firlefanzin kertoman mukaan loukkaantuminen oli todellsta ja oikeasti vielä pahempi, mitä moni edes ajatteli. Ne jumbon tiimipäälikön ylistykset roglicin taistelutahdosta eivät olleetkaan pelkkää romantisointia. Äijä oli oikeasti kipeä.

Alla aika hyvä juttu cycling tipsistä. Uusi aika iski pogan naamariin kovaa. Enää ei tehdäkkään yksin mitä halutaan ja missä halutaan. Nyt olisi tarvetta suunnitella tekeminen tarkasti ja iskeä oikeassa paikassa koko tiimin voimalla. Noinhan vingegar ja jumbo nyt toimivat. Keskityttiin vain niihin paikkoihin, joissa eroa voidaan oikeasti tehdä. Vingen kunto tuli yllätyksenä UAE:lle.

Aukeaa chromen incognito ikkunassa, jos maksumuuri lyö silmille.

https://cyclingtips.com/2022/07/tade...cars-mistakes/

----------


## marco1

Pikku jekku arvopaidoilta heti tuohon alkuun. Hyvä jos huumoria riittää viimeiseenkin päivään.

----------


## Köfte

Naisetkin ajavat reippaan viikon TdF-kiertueen. Jopa €urosport1 näyttää etappeja päivittäin. Selostamossa Matti ja Lotta.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Pari etappia naisten Tourista tullut katsottua. Naisillekin saatu pari vuorietappia jotka tulevat viimeisenä. Tiistain etappi oli kolareitten värittämä.

----------


## Firlefanz

Jonas Vingegaard palaa tänään Tanskaan. Lentokentältä hnet tuodaan avoautossa läpi Kööpenhaminan raatihuoneelle, jossa hän vastaanottaa onnittelut mm. ylipormestarilsta. Tämän jälkeen hän näyttäytyy raatihuoneen parvekkeelta vartavasten paikalle saapuneelle häntä odottavalle yleisölle.

Mahtaisiko tapahtua meillä, jos joskus sellainen ihme nähtäisiinkin että suomalaisesta tulee Tour de France -voittaja?

----------


## tikola

Minäkin olen seurannut naisten kisaa ja noin nopsaan pari huomiota

1) Katselijoita ja pöhinää älyttömän paljon vähemmän kuin vastaavassa miesten kisassa
2) Naisten tasoerot ovat isommat, joten lopputulema tuntuisi aina olevan, että jokseenkin sama porukka (=parhaat ajajat) ratkovat aina parhaat sijat ja usein porukka jakaantuukin sen mukaisesti jo matkan varrella. Eli huippuluokan apuajajia, jotka vetäisivät niitä huippuja mukanaan ei tahdo löytyä ja siten tiimityö ja taktiikan merkitys jää selvästi vähemmäksi kuin miesten kisoissa.

Mutta ihan hyvä, että tuo kisa ajetaan ja samantyyppistä arvostusta haetaan kuin miesten pyöräilylle ja kyllä live urheilu on aina jännittävämpää, kuin huonosti käsikirjoitettu TV draama. Pysähdyin tuossa viikollakin katsomaan naisten aluesarjan pesistä, kun ajelin ohi ja ihan mukavat kahvit siinä sai juotua pelin lomassa. Toki siinä aluesarjassa aika isossa roolissa palojen kannalta oli hutilyönnit pallosta eli mitään huippupesistä se ei ollut, mutta parempi senkin pelin voitti ja minä siinä vartin viihdyin ihan hyvin.

----------


## Cybbe

Naisten kisa on "*Juniorimaista räpellystä"**.*

----------


## Ohiampuja

Taisi olla sarkastista huumoria tuo lausunto?  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Naisten kisa on "*Juniorimaista räpellystä"**.*



Yhdyn kyllä tähän näkemykseen, varsinkin kun äsken oman tallin auto aiheutti kaatumisen kun ajoi liian lähellä takakiekkoa, onneksi ei pahemmin käynyt mutta juniorimaista räpellystä.

----------


## Firlefanz



----------


## buhvalo

> Minäkin olen seurannut naisten kisaa ja noin nopsaan pari huomiota
> 
> 2) Naisten tasoerot ovat isommat, joten lopputulema tuntuisi aina olevan, että jokseenkin sama porukka (=parhaat ajajat) ratkovat aina parhaat sijat ja usein porukka jakaantuukin sen mukaisesti jo matkan varrella. Eli huippuluokan apuajajia, jotka vetäisivät niitä huippuja mukanaan ei tahdo löytyä ja siten tiimityö ja taktiikan merkitys jää selvästi vähemmäksi kuin miesten kisoissa.



Jokseenkin sama porukka ratkoo kisat myös miehissä, paitsi jos enemmän organisoitunut kone päättää käsikirjoituksessa irto-oton voittavan. Mielenkiintoisia molemmat, naisten kisat ehkä enempi koska vähemmän käsikirjoitettuja. Käsikirjoituksen (organioistumisen) puute johtunee tuosta isommasta tasoerosta, ja pienemmistä joukkueista. Pienemmät joukkueet kai johtuuu pienemmistä budjeteista ja suuremmista tasoeroista. Noilla on kai filosofinen syy-yhteys, kuin munalla ja kanalla.

----------


## tikola

> Jokseenkin sama porukka ratkoo kisat myös miehissä, paitsi jos enemmän organisoitunut kone päättää käsikirjoituksessa irto-oton voittavan. Mielenkiintoisia molemmat, naisten kisat ehkä enempi koska vähemmän käsikirjoitettuja. Käsikirjoituksen (organioistumisen) puute johtunee tuosta isommasta tasoerosta, ja pienemmistä joukkueista. Pienemmät joukkueet kai johtuuu pienemmistä budjeteista ja suuremmista tasoeroista. Noilla on kai filosofinen syy-yhteys, kuin munalla ja kanalla.



Sillä kohtaa olen eri mieltä, että etapin tyyppi (kiri, vuori, mäkinen) vaikuttaa naisissa vähemmän kärkeen ja kovin erilaisilla etapeilla on usein samoja kärkinimisä, Miehissä potentiaalisia voittajia on enemmän ja sitäkautta voittajien nimilistaan tulee enemmän hajontaa, joskin toki samat nimet ovat usein vuorilla kärjessä ja kirikisoissa sitten jotkut muut samat nimet. Muuten olen samaa mieltä, että käsikirjoitusta ja kykyä seurata mahdollista käsikirjoitusta on naisissa vähemmän.

----------


## Cybbe

Naisten kisassa vähemmän yllättäen taas tapahtuu, kunnon joukkokolari..

----------


## Firlefanz

...jollaisia kovin harvoin sattuu miesten kisassa. Tai jos niitä sattuukin, niin harvemmin Ranskan ympäriajon kaltaisesssa, kauden ylivoimaisesti seuratuimmassa ja tärkeimmässä kisassa. Mutta jos kuitenkin siellä, niin ei kovin usein nimenomaan massakiriin päättyväksi arvioidulla tasamaaetapilla.

PS Eilinen osuus, jolla noustiin viiniviljelyalueiden rinteitä ja ajettiin pitkähköjä soratieosuuksia, oli jotain sellaista, mitä ei nähty miesten kisassa. Jos Italiassa strade bianche ovat hiekkateitä, niin nämä Ranskan chemins blancs ovat sorateitä - eli uskaltaisin väittää että ne ovat kertaluokkaa vaativampia ajettavia.

PPS Muuten: muistan nähneeni miesten kisassakin tapauksen, jossa huoltoauto kaatoi oman tiiminsä ajajan.

----------


## tikola

Joo ja kyllä minunkin on vähän justeerattava näkemystäni. Onhan voittajan nimi vaihdellut ihan kivasti, mutta se on fakta, että siinä voittoa ratkovassa porukassa on miehiä useammin samoja nimiä osuudesta toiseen.

----------


## pumpum

> PPS Muuten: muistan nähneeni miesten kisassakin tapauksen, jossa huoltoauto kaatoi oman tiiminsä ajajan.



  Jay Vine, taisi olla viime Vuelta.

----------


## Firlefanz

Eilisellä etapila sattunut kasa ei onneksi johtanut kuin yhteen keskeytykseen, mutta niitähän voi vielä tulla lisää, sillä ainakin 16 ajajaa on tarvinnut jonkinlaista hoitoa tai paikkausta.



Kasassa oli arviolta 45 ajajaa.


Tilanne oli syntyä myös aivan lopussa kun Elisa Longo-Borghini haksahti ajamaan autoille ja moottoripyörille tarkoitettua tietä. Hän oli oikeassa laidassa ja kääntyi vasemmalle, mutta oli onneksi sen verran edellä muita että kolarilta vältyttiin.




Human Power Healthin Barbara Malcotti hylättiin maaliintulon jälkeen. Hän oli saanut tiimin huoltoautosta uuden pyörän, mutta sääntöjen mukaan pyöränvaihto pitää tapahtua sen ryhmän takana jossa ajaa. Toisin sanoen pääjoukossa ajaneen Malcotin olisi pitänyt odottaa pääjoukon takana ajanutta huoltoautoa, mutta nyt hän sai sen hatkan takana ajaneesta huoltoautosta, joka oli pysähtynyt odottamaan Malcottia. '

Sääntö on olemassa turvallisuussyistä, mutta voidaan toki keskustella muodostiko tienlaidalla ollut auto niin suuren vaaratekijän, että varoitus, aika-, piste- ja rahasakko ei riittänyt.

----------


## Köfte

Annemiek on kyllä kova.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Annemiek on kyllä kova.



Aika vakuuttavaa jälkeä, ei taida huomenna enää keltainen paita vaihtaa omistajaa.

----------


## huotah

> Annemiek on kyllä kova.



Annemiek Vleutenista on ihan omassa galaksissaan. Harmillista/tylsää kisan kannalta, mutta toisaalta siinä on nuoremmille vähän tavoitetta ja mallia miten pyörä voi kulkea.

@cykel_cille oli taas vahva ylämäkikirissä, muistuttaa miesten puolelta Alaphiliä.

----------


## Köfte

Demi Vollering myös veti oivan siivun. Huomisen vahva haastaja/varma kakkonen. Muilla ei taida olla jakoa keltaiseen. Kolmas podiumin palli on sitten erittäin jännä, kuten Annenmiekin tripla; keltainen, vihreä ja pallo.

----------


## JTJ

Vollering veti tosiaan komeasti ja on vielä kiinni pallopaidassa. Saa nähdä miten jaksaa päätösetapilla, kun joutui tänään niin tiukoille van Vleutenin kyydissä. Annemiek on ylivoimainen vuorilla, mutta triplaan ei sentään pysty: Kirikisa menee Marianne Vosille, jos hän vain pääsee aikarajan puitteissa maaliin.

----------


## Köfte

My bad, luin väärää tilastoa, Vos ottaa vihreän. No, jännitettävää riittää silti. kuten myös hienoa kilvanajoa Taloudessa kun on ollut molempien sukupuolten urheiluharrastelijoita, en väheksy naisten/tyttöjen toimintaa yhtään, ihan yhtä tosissaan ovat, hyvässä ja pahassa. Tyttöjen jalkapallossa otteet ovat jopa poikia rajumpia.

----------


## Steni

Aika tiiviista tullut etapit katseltua.....ehkä joskus Ahtosalokin nähdään kisassa.
Van Vleutenin meno aika vakuuttavaa.

----------


## JTJ

Minustakin nämä naisten kisat on ihan yhtä jännittäviä seurata kuin miestenkin. Erityisesti pidin siitä, kun 3. etapilla Cecilie Uttrup Ludwig sprinttasi huikealla vauhdilla ennakkosuosikkien ohi. Myös 4. etapilla Marlen Reuserin soolovoitto oli hieno veto.

----------


## kp63

> Aika vakuuttavaa jälkeä, ei taida huomenna enää keltainen paita vaihtaa omistajaa.



kova kuski, mutta todella surkea on pelotonin keskimääräinen taso. heti kun joutuu itse polkemaan eli mäkeen niin erot näkyy.

----------


## JTJ

> kova kuski, mutta todella surkea on pelotonin keskimääräinen taso. heti kun joutuu itse polkemaan eli mäkeen niin erot näkyy.



Saattaisi ne erot näkyä miesten kisoissakin, jos Pogacar ja Vingegaard lähtisivät täysillä heti ensimmäiseen mäkeen.

----------


## Firlefanz

Nyt päättyvässä Tourissa femmes eivät aja aika-ajoa, mutta miten mahtaa olla yleensä: onko aikaeroprosentti kärjen ja keskitason välillä suurempi kuin miehillä?

(Äkkiä ajatellen: vertailua saattaa hankaloittaa se miten muut kuin osuusvoittoa jahtaavat tai kokonaiskilpailussa mukana olevat contre le montrensa ajavat; onko miehissä enemmän vain aikarajan sisällä maaliin tähtääviä apukuskeja ja muuten voimiaan säästämään pyrkiviä ajajia - eli ajavatko naiset keskimäärin enemmän parhaaseen mahdolliseen suoritukseen pyrkien, kuten hieman ennakkoluuloisesti voisi kuvitella?)


PS Ainoa ruotsalainen kisassa, kaksi vuotta Anniina Ahtosaloa vanhempi Julia Borgström ajoi vielä eilen valkopaidassa, mutta putosi siinä kisassa kolmanneksi eikä varmasti sitä takaisin hanki tämänpäiväisellä vuorietapilla. Borgström ei ole sen parempi kirikuskinakaan kuin mäkikauriina, mutta hän oli eiliseen asti sijoittunut tasaisen hyvin.

Nyt kai jo voi sanoa että on pieni pettymys, jos Ahtosalo ei ole mukana Uno-X:n joukkueessa ensi vuonna?

----------


## tikola

> Saattaisi ne erot näkyä miesten kisoissakin, jos Pogacar ja Vingegaard lähtisivät täysillä heti ensimmäiseen mäkeen.



Tässä lienee kyse naisten yleisestä tasosta suhteessa toisiinsa, eli miesten kisan kolmaskymmenes tai sadas on todennäköisesti huomattavan paljon lähempänä kärkeä, kuin naisten kisan vastaavalla sijalla olija. Eli naisten yleinen taso on suppeampi ja erot sitäkautta isompia. Toisin sanoen Pogacar/Vingegaard eivät uskalla vielä ensimmäiseen mäkeen hyökätä, kuin lopussa voi käydä kylmät. Annemiek uskaltaa, kun tietää, ettei lopussa käy kylmiä. Koetin katsoa noille sijoille kilometrivauhteja, mutta jäi selvittämättä. Aikaeroa on turha katsoa, kun kisat ovat niin erimittaisia.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> kova kuski, mutta todella surkea on pelotonin keskimääräinen taso. heti kun joutuu itse polkemaan eli mäkeen niin erot näkyy.



Joo todellakin. Marianne Vos oli kyllä pettymys, oletin että pystyy vuorilla parempaankin. Oli 6-etapin jälkeen vielä keltaisen paidan omistaja mutta eilisen etapin jälkeen tippui kauas. Sija on 49 ja eroa Van Vleuteniin 24'44".

----------


## JTJ

> Nyt päättyvässä Tourissa femmes eivät aja aika-ajoa, mutta miten mahtaa olla yleensä: onko aikaeroprosentti kärjen ja keskitason välillä suurempi kuin miehillä?



Tämä vaikutti kiinnostavalta vertailulta, niin piti laskea aikaeroprosentit viime vuoden MM-kisoista:

Naisten kisassa: 
50 osallistujaa
30 km
Voittaja: Ellen van Dijk, aika 36:05, Keskinopeus 50.38 km/h
Mediaanitulos: Pfeiffer Georgi, aikaero 3:18, aikaeroprosentti 9,1 %

Miesten kisassa:
55 osallistujaa 
43 km
Voittaja: Filippo Ganna, aika 47:47, Keskinopeus 54.37 km/h
Mediaanitulos: Benjamin Thomas, aikaero 3:28, aikaeroprosentti 7,3 % 

Eli miesten kisa oli tasaisempi, mutta ei ne erot naisten kisassakaan ihan älyttömiä olleet.

Tourin etappien vertailu ei ole mielekästä, koska miehillä kisa kestää kolme viikkoa ja naisilla vain viikon. Lyhyemmässä kisassa uskaltaa tehdä rohkeampia ratkaisuja kuin kolmen viikon kisassa, jossa voi tulla aina se heikompi päivä vastaan.

----------


## JTJ

> Joo todellakin. Marianne Vos oli kyllä pettymys, oletin että pystyy vuorilla parempaankin. Oli 6-etapin jälkeen vielä keltaisen paidan omistaja mutta eilisen etapin jälkeen tippui kauas. Sija on 49 ja eroa Van Vleuteniin 24'44".



Marianne Vos on enempi kirikuski ja menestyy hyvin klassikkokisoissa. Vuoristonousuissa pienemmät naiset pärjää paremmin.

----------


## JTJ

Naisten ja miesten välillä on mielestäni sellainen ero, että naisten joukkueista ei löydy sellaista, joka pystyisi vuoristoetapeilla kontrolloimaan kilpailua kuten Jumbo-Visma tai Team Sky aikoinaan. Tämä johtunee siitä, että naisilla ei ole aiemmin ollut suuria ympäriajoja Giro Donnea lukuun ottamatta. Niinpä naisten joukkueet ovat panostaneet enemmän klassikkokisoihin. Esimerkiksi SD Worksillä on niin kova joukkue, että melkein kuka tahansa joukkueen kuskeista voi voittaa yksittäisen klassikkokisan. Mutta sellaista joukkuetta, joka olisi panostanut ympäriajojen voittoon, ei taida vielä löytyä.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Marianne Vos on enempi kirikuski ja menestyy hyvin klassikkokisoissa. Vuoristonousuissa pienemmät naiset pärjää paremmin.



Lähinnä ajattelin siltä kantilta kun Vos on aikoinaan voittanut 3-kertaa Giron että olisi vielä kykyä etappi kisoissa parempaan pelkästään kokemukseen pohjautuen. Toki ajat muuttuu ja enkä nyt muista millaisia etappeja Girossa tuolloin oli.

----------


## JTJ

Totta! Vuonna 2014 Girossa oli kaksi etappia, joissa oli molemmissa yksi vuoristonousu. Vos pärjäsi silloin vielä ihan hyvin mäkikuskeille ja oli molemmilla etapeilla kympin sakissa ja voitti mm. van Vleutenin. 

Lotta Henttala tosin totesi eilisen etapin aikana, että van Vleuten alkoi tosissaan treenaamaan mäkiajamista vasta vuodesta 2015, kun Lotta ajoi hänen kanssaan samassa tallissa. Vuoden 2016 Rion kisoissa hän olikin jo huippu kunnossa, mutta kaatui pahasti alamäessä.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

> Totta! Vuonna 2014 Girossa oli kaksi etappia, joissa oli molemmissa yksi vuoristonousu. Vos pärjäsi silloin vielä ihan hyvin mäkikuskeille ja oli molemmilla etapeilla kympin sakissa ja voitti mm. van Vleutenin. 
> 
> Lotta Henttala tosin totesi eilisen etapin aikana, että van Vleuten alkoi tosissaan treenaamaan mäkiajamista vasta vuodesta 2015, kun Lotta ajoi hänen kanssaan samassa tallissa. Vuoden 2016 Rion kisoissa hän olikin jo huippu kunnossa, mutta kaatui pahasti alamäessä.



Tuo Riossa kaatuminen on syöpynyt mieleen, oli aika hurjan näköinen.

----------


## Juha Lehtinen

Ei Van Vleuten tarvitse apuajajien apua etappikilpailussa. Sen puoleen tiedä löytyykö sellaista apuajajaa Movistarista joka pystyisi edes auttamaan jos olisi siihen tarvetta. Aikalailla eroaa naisten ja miesten etappikisat toisistaan.

----------


## JTJ

Niin, olihan heillä tyylikäs Kelme-taktiikka ja Paula Patiño auttoi hetken van Vleutenia Mavi Garcian kiinni ottamisessa. Tiedä sitten, oliko siitä mitään apua. Patiño on vielä niin pieni, että mahtaako häneltä peesiä edes saada.

----------


## Cybbe

Onko tieto millä tehoilla naisen viimeinen mäki tultiin ylös?

----------


## Firlefanz

Arviotahan ne ovat, mutta van Vleutenin kohdalla: 





> hollænderen kunne holde *5,45 watt per kilo i godt 24 minutter* op ad La Super Planche des Belles Filles



https://www.feltet.dk/nyheder/saa_ma...elige_ryttere/ (ja siellä lähteenä pitkälti https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily

----------


## pulmark

Wout van Aert apukuskina. Ottaa se ammattimiehelläkin koville kun päätyyn saakka ajetaan:

https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video...TnIQjKLUhf.mp4

----------


## paaton

> Wout van Aert apukuskina. Ottaa se ammattimiehelläkin koville kun päätyyn saakka ajetaan:
> 
> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video...TnIQjKLUhf.mp4



Tuo oli se tilanne, jolloin näin Woutin irvistävän ensimmäistä kertaa. Ensin tiputetaan kaikki hatkan mäkimiehet kyydistä ja tuon jälkeen päästään vasta tekemään duunia, eli tiputetaan pogacar suoraan vetoon.

----------


## pulmark

Voehan Tramadol ! Quintanan tulokset mitätöity TdF kahden Tramadolia sisältävän doping-näytteen vuoksi.

Voi kuitenkin jatkaa kilpailemista.

----------


## Firlefanz

Jos olen ymmärtänyt oikein, kyseessä oli nimenomaan UCI:n Tramadol-pannan valvomiseksi otettava verinäyte.

Koska Tramadol ei ole WADA:n kiellettyjen aineiden listalla, kyseessä ei ole doping-rikkomus, joten rangaistukset määräytyvät UCI:n omien sääntöjen mukaan. Ensikertalaiselle se tarkoittaaa 5000 Sveitsin frangin sakkoa ja hylkäystä k.o. kisassa eli tässä tapauksessa Quintana menettää kokonaiskilpailun 6. sijansa ja Arkea Samsic sen tuomat 400 UCI-pistettä. 

Jos ihan huonosti käy eikä pisteitä loppukaudesta kerry ja pahimmilla kilpailijoilla kulkee odotettua paremmin, jopa putoaminen WorldTeam-tasolta voi uhata. Mutta eiköhän Nairoman tuo tarpeeksi pisteitä Vueltan GC:stä...joten pahimmaksi kolhuksi jäänee PR-tappio. Veikkaan että selitys on perinteinen: inhimillinen erehdys. Tosin Tramadol on nyt jo neljättä kautta kielletty, joten ei ajajilla, huoltajilla tai lääkäreilläkään pitäisi olla vanhoja tabletteja tallella,,,

Quintana muuten jatkoi juuri sopimustaan Arkea Samsicin kanssa kolmella vuodella 2023-25.


https://www.ukad.org.uk/news/article...u-need-to-know

----------


## pulmark

> Jos olen ymmärtänyt oikein, kyseessä oli nimenomaan UCI:n Tramadol-pannan valvomiseksi otettava verinäyte.



Juu, Tramadol on voimakas, keskushermoston kautta vaikuttava kipulääke ja UCI kielsi 2019 sen kilpailukäytössä sen takia että lääke aiheuttaa mm. uneliaisuutta, keskittymiskyvn herpaantumista. Seurauksena lisääntynyt loukkaantumisriski.

----------


## Firlefanz

Korjataan nyt omaa postausta sen verran että menettäähän Arkea Samsic myös Quintanan 11. etapin kakkossijan tuomat 50 pistettä.

Muisti ei nyt oikein pelaa eli muistan kyllä sen että Nairo kaatui melko pahasti Tour of Turkeyssa eikä startannut viimeiselle osuudelle, mutta sehän ajettiin huhtikuussa. Tourin alkuetapeilla hän oli myös jossain kasassa, mutta sen tarkemmin en muista. 

Tramadolista tai sen käyttötarkoituksesta on esitetty monenlaisia käsityksiä: toisten mielestä sitä on käytetty vain silloin kun kaatumisesta saadut vammat ovat olleet kovin kivuliaita ja toiset taas väittävät että sitä on käytetty milteipä rutiininomaisesti koska se helpottaa ajamista silloin kun jalat eivät suostu olemaan huutamatta.  

PS Quintanalla oli myös se yksi hieman nolo moottoripyöräepisodi, josta hän sai parisataa CHF sakkoa sekä muistaakseni 10 se aikasakon plus jonkun pistemenetyksen.

----------

